# No mouse or keyboard in X



## mrbytes (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay this is on my old laptop a Toshiba EQUIUM something, it says L20 - 264 on the back.
The weird thing is that my keyboard and mouse works on the console but it seems no matter what I do it wont work in X I try to login to X from my console, I am not such a big fan of login managers.

I don't know if this is relevant but I try to login to dwm and have not configured my X other than running X - configure as root.
and I added a little to the standard rc.conf


```
moused_enable=YES
moused_type=auto
mountd_flags=-r
```

that is with the correct qoutes.

I simply can not think of any more things to try...


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you have hal and dbus running? I think X needs it.


----------



## adamk (Jan 24, 2012)

Take a look at the handbook, particularly the part about enabling hald and dbus.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 24, 2012)

Add this line to* /etc/rc.conf*

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## mrbytes (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh I had some idea about that I had done that, since I remember putting that in there, must have forgot to save, Hmm I will try that thanks.
That worked, now I will just put that into my synergy setup and rock!.


----------

